# Which dx used for exophytic cystic lesion of kidney



## she803 (Jul 30, 2012)

Icd-9 code for exophytic cystic lesion of kidney--Would it be 593.9, 583.89 or 583.9? Thanks!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd go with 593.2 lesion-cystic takes you to cyst.


----------

